# My Kirby-themed signatures



## MegaAce™ (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been playing Kirby's Epic Yarn lately, and I made some Kirby-themed signatures.

I think they're pretty simple (in background design, that is), but I like to hear your opinion of them!























More to come!


----------



## Darksage098 (Oct 24, 2010)

Freaking Awesome, that's what i got to say! Great Job!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 24, 2010)

/me likes the firekirby.


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 24, 2010)

I LOVE the fire one.

Would you care if I used it as a new sig?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Oct 24, 2010)

Second and the last two are sick.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 24, 2010)

Very nice, but they're all 105 KB +. So it'll break signature rules, on this site anyways.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 24, 2010)

SO PRO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the file sizes are too big, though :/


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 25, 2010)

Those are amazing!! Great work man!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 25, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> I LOVE the fire one.
> 
> Would you care if I used it as a new sig?



If you want to. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can even put your name on it.

@Others: Well, I didn't really intend to use them as signatures.. so I saved them as .png's.


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 26, 2010)

That's so..
Wow.

Amazing work!
MOREMOREMORE


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 27, 2010)

You should put up a signature making tutorial or something, I really like those backgrounds


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 27, 2010)

I love them all, but the fire one is my favorite.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 27, 2010)

This brings me to my next question to kirby!
How tha hell do you do it!

OT: Nice ones, i like all of them... ALL


----------



## Sterling (Oct 27, 2010)

Very good work MegaAce!! They look just as kick ass as a freshly transformed Kirby.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Oct 27, 2010)

SUPAAWESOME, dude!  I love them!  I've been a Kirby fan since I got Kirby Super Star for the SNES when I was like 6...  AWESOME


----------



## RoMee (Oct 27, 2010)

them there are som pertty sig


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 27, 2010)

SOMEONE FINALLY SHOWS LOVE FOR SPARK KIRBY!!! Plasma from superstar should have replaced it in the later games though. 

On topic: These are awesome and I'd like to see more.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Oct 30, 2010)

Hikaru said:
			
		

> You should put up a signature making tutorial or something, I really like those backgrounds



Well, I don't make anything great with the backgrounds, I'm just using some brushes tbh.

@Others: Nice to hear that you like them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll might make some new ones next week.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 30, 2010)

Those are some GREAT sigs!


You definitely are a great artist! (At Photoshop, that is)


----------



## azure0wind (Oct 30, 2010)

another great sigs from you! well i like them all even i am not fan of kirby


----------



## Hybris (Oct 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH .
They're so .. KAWAII ! O.O
I love them all ! :3
~~~~
PS. I love your Trauma Center avatar and signature too !


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 2, 2010)

Here are 5 new ones!


----------



## Trulen (Nov 2, 2010)

These are pretty darn'd amazing, I have to say.  

And you say they're "simple" backgrounds?

They look very stunning.


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 2, 2010)

Ice Kirby  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They're all fantastic!


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 2, 2010)

Good lord, these are freaking amazing!
Permission to use Ninja Kirby for sig?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 2, 2010)

Gundam Eclipse said:
			
		

> Good lord, these are freaking amazing!
> Permission to use Ninja Kirby for sig?



Yes, you can use it.


----------



## DarkWay (Nov 2, 2010)

nice sigs, I particuly like the boomerang kirby background


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Nov 2, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Gundam Eclipse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 3, 2010)

WOW. What software do you use here?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 3, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> WOW. What software do you use here?



I use Photoshop CS4.


----------



## Hybris (Nov 3, 2010)

OMG !
Mirror Kirby ! =D
Aww ! ♥


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread inspired me.


----------



## Hybris (Nov 4, 2010)

Yo-yo Kirby ! =)
My second favourite .


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 11, 2010)

cool just like a kirby addic


----------

